# Wie hoch sind eure CPU und GPU-Temperaturen, wenn Furmark UND Prime95 GLEICHZEITIG laufen?



## Böhser Cabal (28. Oktober 2009)

Als ich noch einen E8600 hatte, war das alles kein Problem.

Grafikkarte (GTX280) war bei ca 85°C, CPU bei ca. 55.

Jetzt (Im selben Gehäuse übrigens), habe ich einen i920 drinnen, und beide Komponenten *GLEICHZEITIG* kann man nicht laufen lassen.

Nicht nur weil die Grafikkarte fast jeden Rekord in Punkto Krach (knapp 3300 Umdrehungen) bricht, auch die CPU lässt sich durch die warme Luft oberhalb der Grafikkarte nur noch schwer kühlen und war bei ca. 85°C.

Die Geforce war teilweise gar bei 105°C! 

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie es bei euren (Luftgekühlten) Systemen aussieht.

MFG


PS: Weder Graka noch CPU sind übertaktet.
PPS: Ich glaube ich sollte mich mal ernsthaft mit dem Untervolting der CPU beschäftigen.


----------



## Der Maniac (28. Oktober 2009)

...Oder nen anderen/besseren Kühler kaufen?!

Meine Temps waren:

Idle: Graka: 54°C  CPU: 39°C
Furmark: Graka: 72°C  CPU: 45°C
Furmark/Prime: Graka: 76°C CPU: 62°C

Grakalüfter lief auf 100% ab start, per EvgaPrecision hochgedreht... Graka ist ne GTX 260 von Evga, bis an Anschlag OC'ed, inkl. Voltmod... Referenzdesign!
(Furmark übernimmt bei mir die erhöhten Einstellungen nicht... >.<)
Cpu is n Phenom I 9950 BE @ 2,59 GHz


----------



## Biosman (29. Oktober 2009)

öhm ich lasse Prime und Furmark immer gleichzeitig laufen. Das ist nix neues. Wenn man Testen will sollte schon das ganze Gehäuse aufheizen.

Als ich mein Q6600 noch hatte waren es bei 3 GHz (OC) nach 2 std Prime 49 ° 
(CPU Leider nicht Plan geschliffen.)

Meine GTX285 liegt so bei 80/81° ~ (Nach dem Wechseln des NV Beton gegen AC MX-2 + alles sauber machen)

Bekomme aber ende der Woche nen i7 920. Diesen Werde ich Plan Schleifen und den Vcore stark sänken. Ich denke damit komme ich an die unteren 40° also wirklich Wakü Style^^ (Sowas schafft auch nur der IFX 14)


----------



## Nixtreme (29. Oktober 2009)

So hab jetzt mal Prime und Furmark 20 Minuten laufen lassen.

Mein System:
C2D E6600 65nm CPU 
Standard: 2,4Ghz OC: 325Mhz*9 (2925 Mhz)
G80 8800 GTS 90nm GPU im Referenzdesign
Standardtaktraten: 512MhzGPU \ 792MhzVram \ 1188Mhz Shader (Kein OC!)

Auf der CPU sitzt ein ZALMAN CNPS 9700 LED
Als Gehäuse verwende ich das CoolerMaster Mystique 632 mit3x120mm Lüfterbestückung (Front,Seite,Hinten)

Resultate unter Belastung mit Prime und Furmark gleichzeitig:
Idle: CPU: 30° GPU: 62°
Last:CPU: 55° GPU: 87° (CPU-Temp. bei minimaler Lüfterdrehzahl gemessen)


Ich finde dafür, dass es sich um ziemlich veraltete Fetigungstechniken handelt (65nm und 90nm) sind die Temperaturen ziemlich moderat. Natürlich war die Lautstärke vor allem bei der Grafikkarte jenseits von Gut und Böse bei 86% Lüfterdrehzahl angekommen. Bei der CPU brachten 100% Lüfterdrehzahl (über die mitgelieferte Zalman Lüftersteuerung eingestellt) lediglich einen Temperaturabfall auf ca. 51°


----------



## rabit (29. Oktober 2009)

Meine Q9550@ 3,4GHZ hat unter Vollast 47Celsius
Und Graka 72Celsius.


----------



## Nixtreme (29. Oktober 2009)

Böhser Cabal schrieb:


> ...
> Mich würde mal interessieren, wie es bei euren (Luftgekühlten) Systemen aussieht.
> ...
> PS: Weder Graka noch CPU sind übertaktet.
> PPS: Ich glaube ich sollte mich mal ernsthaft mit dem Untervolting der CPU beschäftigen.



Also eigentlich dürfte zumindest deine CPU derartige Temperaturen ohne OC nicht erreichen dürfen (meine würde bei 85° bereits das throtteln anfangen). Statt um's undervolting solltest du dich um eine ausreichende Frischluftzufuhr deines systems kümmern! Ich würd mal darauf tippen dass dein Gehäuse nicht richtig "atmet"
1. Was hast du für ein Gehäuse? Wie viele Gehäuselüfter sind montiert und wie groß sind diese?
2. Welchen CPU-Lüfter verwendest du denn?


----------



## _hellgate_ (29. Oktober 2009)

cpu 35° 945  (x4)

graka 95°   (gtx 275)

danach war ich fast taub, aber wir sind ja hier in einem Xtrem Forum 

das system ist alles @ default


----------



## rabit (30. Oktober 2009)

Meine GTX wird nur 72Grad warm warum wird denn deine 95 Grad heiss?


----------



## Nixtreme (30. Oktober 2009)

rabit schrieb:


> Meine GTX wird nur 72Grad warm warum wird denn deine 95 Grad heiss?



Weil ihr beiden nicht das selbe gehäuse habt? Weil er Übertaktet hat? Weil sein Rechner neben dem Heizkörper steht? 

Aber back to topic.
Ich würd ja gerne mal sehen welche Werte leute mit ähnlicher Hardware wie ich mit Luftkühlung erreichen...


----------



## Schnitzel (30. Oktober 2009)

Nicht ganz vergleichbar von der Leistung,aber mit UV kannst du eine Menge erreichen.
Ein E7200@3,3GHZ passiv und eine passive 8800GT mit nur einem Gehäuselüfter.
Mittlerweile habe ich einen E8500 drin,da siehts eher noch besser aus.


----------



## _hellgate_ (30. Oktober 2009)

vllt liegts am kühler


----------



## lil_D (30. Oktober 2009)

Idle: Graka: 55°C  CPU: 33°C
Prime: CPU: 70-73°C


----------



## kc1992 (30. Oktober 2009)

Idle: Graka: 50° CPU: 40°
Prime & Furmark: Graka: ~75° danach sehr langsamer Anstieg vllt jede Minute nen Grad.. CPU: 60°

Gott, war das Laut hier im Zimmer ey bin schon gar nicht mehr müde, scheiss GTX 280 Referenzkühler >.< 
Gruß


----------



## MetalEmpy (1. November 2009)

E4600 2.66GHz 1.12V: 33°C Delta mit Thermalright XP-120 @ 1200rpm
8800GT 540/1350/900: 38°C Delta mit Scythe Musashi @ 2000rpm

Übrigens durchgehend leise


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. November 2009)

CPU: Idle/Last -> 33°C/50°C
GPU: Idle/Last -> 32°C/51°C
H²O: Idle/Last -> 24°C/32°C


----------



## Böhser Cabal (4. November 2009)

Ich habe mich ein wenig mit Undervolting der CPU beschäftigt, und es hat in der Tat ein bisschen was gebracht.

Der Core i7 920 mit 3200MHZ saugt jetzt etwa 1.14V aus dem Netzteil.

Die Grafikkarte (Immer noch ne GTX 280) habe ich unangetastet bei den Werkseinstellungen gelassen.

Das bisherige Ergebnis, wenn Furmark und Prime95 glecihzeitig laufen:

CPU: 60°C (Einzelkerne 74°C)
Graka: 104°C 

Lüftettechnisch habe ich auf der CPU übrigens einen Zalmann CNPS 9700 LED mit 2000 Umdrehungen laufen.

Ansonsten habe ich unterhalb des Netzteils ein 120mm-Lüfter mit 1300 Umdrehungen laufen, welche die warme Luft raus bläst.
Und am Festplattenkäfig oberhalb der Grafikkarte habe ich nochmal zwei 120mm Lüfter laufen, welche die warm werdende Luft der Grafikkarte möglichst schnell wegblasen (ebenfalls mit 1400 Umdrehungen).
(Und das hat bei meinem alten Board/CPU wunderbar funktioniert.)


Also um die Grafikkarte mache ich mir echt Gedanken.


----------



## esszett (4. November 2009)

prime95 64bit und gleichzeitig furmark xtreme burning mode:

cpu: q9550 (@3400mhz, 1,088V), megahalems, 2xakasa apache...
waermster kern: 53°c

gpu: 8800gts g92 (792mhz core, 1836mhz shader, 1095mhz mem), accelero s1rev2, 2xbequiet silentwings...
gpu-temp: 61°c

gehauese- und cpu-luefter unter last auf 1000rpm... gpu-luefter permanent auf 5v...
der rechner ist daher nicht lautlos, aber der tastenanschlag ist lauter 

@bc... das mit den wegblasenden lueftern am festplattenkaefig kann ich mir gerade nicht vorstellen...


gruSZ


----------



## MetalEmpy (9. November 2009)

So inzwischen hab ich 2.88GHz, was die CPU-Delta-Temperatur bei gleicher niedriger Lautstärke auf 40°C bringt. Lohnt sich aber


----------



## tobi757 (9. November 2009)

Q9550 E0@ 3,6Ghz mit Standardspannung max 52°C mit Zalman CNPS 9700 LED@1000RPM
GeForce 8800GT 512@600/900/1500Mhz max 52°C mit Arctic Cooling Accelero TwinTurbo@30%RPM


----------



## Radioactive (9. November 2009)

CPU: 38° (Athlon X2)
Graka: 63° (4850)


----------



## RaggaMuffin (9. November 2009)

cpu 85°
graka hab ich keine


----------



## tobi757 (9. November 2009)

Onboard oda was ?


----------



## sheriff_80 (9. November 2009)

so hab das ganze jetzt mal nach 20 minuten core damage und furmark auch probiert.....

cpu: i7 950 @standard takt 59°
gpu 1 (die obere) club 3d 8800 gts 640 mb @ultra takt 79°
gpu 2 (die untere) club 3d 8800gts 640 mb @ ultra takt 72 °

cpu lüfter zalmann cnps x 10 extreme @ mobo Q-fan steuerung ''silent''
chassis lüfter @ mobo q-fan ''silent''

chassis xigmatek midgard @ 7x mal 140 mm xigmatek standard lüfter 3x@xigmatek standard lüfter steuerung @100% für die grakas....


----------



## UnnerveD (5. Dezember 2009)

Q9550 @3,4GHz@1,128V CPU:42°C Core1:50°C Core2:48°C Core3:54°C Core4:54°C

HD5850@ 850MHz/1150MHz GPU:50°C/ VRam 66°C / VDDC: 88°C


----------



## ZeroToxin (6. Dezember 2009)

i7 975 @ 4,0 @1,25V CPU: 33° Cores schwanken zwischen 38-45Grad nach 45 minuten

HD5870 @standard GPU: 33°/RAM 38°
HD5870 @standard GPU: 29°/RAM 37°


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Habe es ja auch mal getestet vor ein paar Tagen nach 5 Min fing mein Arlt 500 Watt Netzteil an zu stinken und schaltete sich ab aus die Maus, es läuft zwar wieder aber ich habe aus verständlichen Gründen kein Vertrauen mehr in mein Netzteil.
ps. Braucht jemand ein Chinaböller für Silverster?????????!!!!!!!!


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (6. Dezember 2009)

ZeroToxin schrieb:


> i7 975 @ 4,0 @1,25V CPU: 33° Cores schwanken zwischen 38-45Grad nach 45 minuten
> 
> HD5870 @standard GPU: 33°/RAM 38°
> HD5870 @standard GPU: 29°/RAM 37°


bei Wasserkühlung würde ich mal sagen


----------



## dbpaule (7. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

meine Temps sind recht niedrig, was nicht zuletzt daran liegt, dass alles schön durchdacht ist beim Kühlkontzept . Nach einer Stunde:

i7 920 @ 2,8GHz @ 1,12V
HD4890 @ 1000/1050 @ 1,4V

CPU: 32°C/51°C (idle/Last)
GraKa: 42°C/68°C (idle/Last)

Lüfter der GraKa läuft bei 24%. Auf der CPU sitzen momentan 2 Noctua P12 auf einem Prolimatech Megahalems. Wenn beide gleichzeitig laufen, hört man dennoch nicht mehr als im idle!


----------



## ZeroToxin (7. Dezember 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> bei Wasserkühlung würde ich mal sagen



natürlich. aber mit Durchlaufkühler auf 20° Wasser Temp runter.
Kanns mal mit 14 Grad Wasser Temp testen, wird sicher nochn bissl kühler sein.

bei 20 Grad Wasser Temp hat mein 975EE idle 15 Grad lt Everest, die Cores 24


----------

